# KDE4 live ebuilds

## Vortex375

Ähm Leute, vielleicht stell ich mich ja doof an, aber ich bin grad echt am verzweifeln.

Ich wollte mal wieder KDE4 weiter testen, nachdem ich es vor etwas längerer Zeit von meinem PC runtergeworfen hatte.

Also erstmal Qt-4.4.0 installiert. Das ging alles glatt. Dann wollte ich mit KDE4 weitermachen...

Aber ich finde keine ebuilds für die KDE svn (oder wars git) Versionen mehr. Besser gesagt, ich finde überhaupt keine ebuilds mehr, außer die im portage-tree. 

Das "kde" Overlay hab ich installiert, aber es enthält keine ebuilds für kde4!?  :Shocked: 

Hier ein Beispiel:

```

/usr/portage/local/layman/kde/kde-base/kdelibs $ ls -l

total 28

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 15604 2008-05-22 00:06 ChangeLog

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    16 2008-05-22 00:06 files

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5313 2008-05-22 00:06 kdelibs-scm.kdebuild-1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   156 2008-05-22 00:06 metadata.xml
```

Warum ist da kein .ebuild drin? Wo sind die kde-9999 Versionen?

----------

## Max Steel

Doch es gibt sie für Portage:

 *Jokey wrote:*   

> hochgradig inoffiziell, unsupported und was man hier noch so anmerken kann, aber es gibt mittlerweile einen "portage kompatiblen" backport des kdesvn overlays via
> 
> $ git clone git://dev.gentooexperimental.org/kde-overlay.git

 

Sry, ich füge das Zitat noch ein, aber ich hab vergessen das Windoof ja keine MittelTaste benutzt wie man es von Linux her kennt.

DAs ist ein Feature das ich unter Linux schätzen und lieben gelernt hab, mal abgesehen von den vielen anderen Features von denen Windoof nur träumen kann. xD

Edith:

Quote ausgefüllt.

DAs heißt also selber pflegen.

Meinereiner hat sich dafür ein Script gebaut welches so aussieht:

```
#! /bin/sh

DIR="`pwd`"

KDETREE="/usr/portage/local/kde-overlay"

cd $kdetree && git pull

layman -S

eix-sync

cd $DIR
```

----------

## Vortex375

Vielen Dank Max Steel. Woher weiß man denn von der Existenz dieses Overlays?

 *Quote:*   

> DAs heißt also selber pflegen. Meinereiner hat sich dafür ein Script gebaut welches so aussieht

 

Meinereiner benutzt dafür paludis.  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Ähm, eine Frage noch: Mit welchem Paket installiere ich jetzt die komplette KDE4-Suite? kde-meta?

EDIT2: O_o das sind ja jetzt 10000 einzelne Pakete!! Wie soll ich das alles entmasken?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

EDIT3: Ich glaub, ich hab grad mindestens 3 Internets gewonnen.  :Very Happy:  Schaut mal, wie listig ich das jetzt entmasked hab:

```

# KDE 4

kde-base/*:kde-svn *

app-office/akonadi:kde-svn *
```

-> KDE4 ich komme!

----------

## franzf

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   DAs heißt also selber pflegen. Meinereiner hat sich dafür ein Script gebaut welches so aussieht 
> 
> Meinereiner benutzt dafür paludis. 

 

Schau mal in den Kde4-Thread im Unsupported Forum. Da liest du dann auch gleich, dass die neuen kde-live-ebuilds - welche auf .kdebuild-1 enden - nur mit Paludis funktionieren! Denn es werden einige neue Features verwendet, welche wahrscheinlich auch auf Dauer nicht im Portage erscheinen  :Sad: 

Und Hunderte Pakete musst du nicht unmasken, denn im Overlay (layman -d kde; layman -a kde) liegt keywords.conf.d/*, was das alles für dich macht  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> welche auf .kdebuild-1 enden - nur mit Paludis funktionieren!

 

Hmm komisch. Paludis hat mir die neuen Versionen trotzdem nicht angezeigt...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   welche auf .kdebuild-1 enden - nur mit Paludis funktionieren! 
> 
> Hmm komisch. Paludis hat mir die neuen Versionen trotzdem nicht angezeigt...

 

Dann hast du das Overlay nicht richtig eingebaut.

Zeig mal, was du in /etc/paludis/repositories/ hast

Tobi

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich versteh nur Bahnhof

```
olaf # layman -L | grep kde

olaf #
```

----------

## Finswimmer

layman ist für emerge

playman für paludis

Damit solltest du dann das Overlay richtig hinzufügen können.

Tobi

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
 olaf # layman -d kde

* Successfully deleted overlay "kde".

 olaf # layman -a kde

* Running command "/usr/bin/git clone "git://www2.mailstation.de/git/genkde4svn.git/" "/usr/portage/local/layman/kde""...

Initialized empty Git repository in /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/.git/

remote: Counting objects: 23000, done.

remote: Compressing objects: 100% (9692/9692), done.

Indexing 23000 objects...

remote: Total 23000 (delta 13636), reused 21586 (delta 12848)

 100% (23000/23000) done

Resolving 13636 deltas...

 100% (13636/13636) done

* Successfully added overlay "kde".

 olaf # layman -L | grep kde

* kde                       [Git       ] (source: git://www2.mailstation.de/...)

 olaf #
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ist die Installation halbwegs stabil?

----------

## Finswimmer

Meinst du kde-svn? ja.

Ab und zu macht plasma Probleme, aber das ist fprs richtige Arbeiten nicht zwangsweise notwendig.

Tobi

----------

## Vortex375

Ja, KDE4 läuft flott und stabil, aber Plasma enttäuscht (noch).

Die Widgets sind zumeist nutzlos und die Handhabung ist nicht wirklich komfortabel. Der Kicker in KDE3.x lässt sich halt viel einfach einrichten als das Panel von Plasma. Und warum kann ich einmal hinzugefügte Elemente nicht mehr verschieben?? Der Übersichtlichkeit käme es außerdem zugute, wenn man "Handles" (also so Handgriffe zum anfassen) wie beim Kicker einblenden könnte...

Außerdem sieht man bei der Taskbar keinen Unterschied bei den minimierten Fenstern (in KDE3 werden die so leicht transparent).

Und die drei Einträge im K-Menü für Logout, Shutdown und Reboot sind auch irgendwie bescheuert, wenn er danach sowieso noch einmal nachfragt.

Dann stürzt es noch zuweilen ab und hat Fehler bei der Darstellung (versucht z.B. mal das Panel an den linken oder rechten Rand zu verschieben). Aber ich habe gehört, dass Plasma gerade auf Qt4.4 geportet wird, also vermute ich mal, dass sich das bald bessern wird.

Alles in allem beinhaltet KDE4 noch immer keine mitreißenden neuen Features, die ein Umsteigen richtig lohnenswert machen. Umsteigen würde ich dennoch, wenn nicht noch so viele komfortable Features aus KDE3 fehlen würden (z.B. Archive per Rechtsklick entpacken - das geht in Dolphin noch immer nicht).

Allerdings gibt es auch ein Haufen guter Software - wie zum Beispiel das neue Gwenview (sehr geil; nur die Leiste im Vollbildmodus stört mich. Die sollte nur erscheinen, wenn man an den oberen Rand fährt und nicht so lange im Bild bleiben.). Auch krunner finde ich sehr hübsch - wenngleich er auch noch buggy ist (gibt man "google.de" ein, versucht er "~/google.de" zu öffnen. Mit "http://google.de" funktioniert es dagegen).

Eins stört mich aber gewaltig: KDE4 vergisst nach einem Logout meine Keybindings komplett. Sowohl die, die ich in den einzelnen Programmen eingestellt habe, als auch die globalen Shortcuts. Stell ich zum Beispiel in Gwenview "Vor" und "Zurück" auf "Bild runter" bzw. "Bild hoch", dann behält er das nur bis zum nächsten Logout. Sehr seltsam...

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich benutze kde4 und gehe auch nicht zu kde3 zurück. Allerdings sind die Features von kde4 (noch?) nicht berauschend. Aber das war irgendwie zu erwarten. Aber das solche Apps wie Gwenview  oder ark so abkacken, das frustriert. Deshalb will ich auch kde-svn ausprobieren. 

ich hoffe, das die Apps dann auch etwas mehr können.

----------

## Ampheus

kde-svn läuft mittlerweile sehr stabl und es sin auch nützliche Funktionen neu, z.B. das "Cashew" in containments, mit denen diese sich viel komfortabler als in 4.0 mit der Maus in Höhe und breite ändern lassen.

Und es sind noch viele Kleinigkeiten, die sich geändert haben, ich kann diese jedoch grad leider nicht aufzählen, weil es zu lange her ist, dass ich ein 4.0.x in Aktion gesehen hab  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Muß ich für kde4-svn über paludis vorher kde4 deinstallieren?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Muß ich für kde4-svn über paludis vorher kde4 deinstallieren?

 

Soweit ich weiß, nicht, da KDE-svn im Slot "scm" existiert.

Tobi

----------

## flammenflitzer

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5108991.html#5108991

----------

## Ampheus

Falls jemand mal sehen möchte, was die Unterschiede zwischen 4.0.x und aktuellem svn(zukünftig 4.1) sind, hier ein Blog-Eintrag dazu mit screencast.

----------

## flammenflitzer

franzf schreibt  *Quote:*   

> Und Hunderte Pakete musst du nicht unmasken, denn im Overlay (layman -d kde; layman -a kde) liegt keywords.conf.d/*, was das alles für dich macht

  *Quote:*   

> Sollte man also
> 
> ```
> kdebase-scm* * 
> 
> ...

 

----------

## flammenflitzer

franzf schreibt  *Quote:*   

> Und Hunderte Pakete musst du nicht unmasken, denn im Overlay (layman -d kde; layman -a kde) liegt keywords.conf.d/*, was das alles für dich macht

 Sollte man also

```
kdebase-scm* * 

genkdesvn-extras* *

kde-scm* *

kde-devel-scm* *
```

in die /etc/paludis/keywords.conf eintragen?[/quote]

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe gesehen, das man es jetzt über layman auch installieren kann.

Ich habe jetzt in der /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
# KDE 4.1 svn

kde-base/*:kde-svn *

app-office/akonadi:kde-svn *

kdebase-scm* *

genkdesvn-extras* *

kde-scm* *

kde-devel-scm* *
```

 Aber zum Beispiel 

```
194 olaf # emerge dolphin -pv

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: genkdesvn-extras*

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: kde-devel-scm*

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: kde-scm*

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: kdebase-scm*

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/dolphin-4.0.5  USE="-debug -htmlhandbook semantic-desktop" 4,194 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 4,194 kB

194 olaf # 
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Alle SCM Pakete gehen nicht mit Portage, sondern nur mit Paludis.

Tobi

----------

## s.hase

Wenn man portage nutzen will nimmt man halt das kdesvn-portage overlay und wie man dort die nötigen ebuilds unmasked steht im overlay selber.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Alle SCM Pakete gehen nicht mit Portage, sondern nur mit Paludis.
> 
> Tobi

 Ich dachte, das es mit portage funktioniert, weil ich es jetzt über layman syncen kann. Vorher ging es nur mit playman.

----------

## franzf

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Alle SCM Pakete gehen nicht mit Portage, sondern nur mit Paludis.
> 
> Tobi Ich dachte, das es mit portage funktioniert, weil ich es jetzt über layman syncen kann. Vorher ging es nur mit playman.

 

Die scm/sets im worldfile existieren noch von paludis. Da portage nichts davon weiß, weiß es auch nicht wie man sie entfernt, außerdem wird der Eintrag als fehlerhaft gekenntzeichnet.

Wenn du die kdebuild-1en nicht mehr installiert hast, aber noch Reste im worldfile stehen kannst du die ja einfach händisch löschen.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Roller

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auf meinem neuen Notebook Die live-ebuilds für portage installiert. Jetzt stehe ich aber vor dem Problem, das ich nicht weiß, wie ich nur die 9999er-Pakete updaten kann. Wie macht ihr das denn? Denn ein emerge -e kde-meta installiert ja einen Haufen Zeugs unnötigerweise neu.

Ich hab über die Forensuche und Google gesucht, aber nichts passendes gefunden.

Danke.

----------

## s.hase

Also ich nutze dafür dieses Skript, da ich auch noch einige andere live-ebuilds benutze. Funktioniert bei mir ohne Probleme.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *Roller wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe auf meinem neuen Notebook Die live-ebuilds für portage installiert. Jetzt stehe ich aber vor dem Problem, das ich nicht weiß, wie ich nur die 9999er-Pakete updaten kann. Wie macht ihr das denn? Denn ein emerge -e kde-meta installiert ja einen Haufen Zeugs unnötigerweise neu.
> 
> Ich hab über die Forensuche und Google gesucht, aber nichts passendes gefunden.
> ...

 

Da gibt es einige Wege:

equery list kde-base/ | grep 9999 | xargs -n1 -i echo ={} | xargs emerge

find /var/db/pkg -type d -iname '*9999*' | sed -e 's#^/var/db/pkg/#=#g' | xargs echo emerge

Der erste Weg ist etwas schneller und wirkt sich nur auf Pakete in der Kategorie kde-base aus. Der zweite dagegen würde alle Pakete auf deinem System mit einem 9999 im Namen aktualisieren, ist aber etwas langsamer.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre folgende, die geht aber nur mit der neuesten Portage Version (ab 2.2):

Du legt eine Datei /etc/portage/sets.conf an. Darin kannst du dann eigene Sets definieren (wie system oder world, das sind die zwei Standard-Sets). Der Inhalt der Datei sieht dann so aus:

[live]

class = portage.sets.shell.CommandOutputSet

command = qlist -CIv | grep 9999 | xargs -n1 -i echo ={}

[kde83]

class = portage.sets.shell.CommandOutputSet

command = qlist -CIv | grep 9999 | xargs -n1 -i echo ={} | sed -e 's/9999/4.0.83/g'

Damit könntest du nun mit dem Kommando emerge @live alle 9999er Pakete deines Systems aktualisieren, und mit emerge @kde83 kannst du schnell und einfach zusätzlich den 4.0.83er Snapshot installieren, von allem was du bereits in der 9999er Version hast.

----------

## Thargor

Ich nutze portage-2.2 + das hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5132387.html#5132387

(kommt in die /etc/portage/sets.conf)

EDIT: Zuuu laaaaangsaaam

Nochmal EDIT: bloodsurfer, warum jetzt meine find version anstatt deiner qlist version? oO

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> Nochmal EDIT: bloodsurfer, warum jetzt meine find version anstatt deiner qlist version? oO

 

Ups! Weil ich kurz nach dem Vorschlag bemerkt habe dass das in der Form gar nicht funktioniert, die Antwort mit dem -C hatte ich noch nicht gesehen  :Wink:  Danke für den Hinweis!

Das beste/schnellste wäre dann also (um es auch hier zu haben):

qlist -CIv | grep 9999 | xargs -n1 -i echo ={} | xargs emerge

Werde es auch gleich im letzten Posting korrigieren  :Wink: 

Die sets.conf muss dann so aussehen:

[live]

class = portage.sets.shell.CommandOutputSet

command = qlist -CIv | grep 9999 | xargs -n1 -i echo ={}

[kde83]

class = portage.sets.shell.CommandOutputSet

command = qlist -CIv | grep 9999 | xargs -n1 -i echo ={} | sed -e 's/9999/4.0.83/g'

----------

